# CPC-A looking for coding job in Milwaukee, WI



## eumeseaka (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been certified since September 2009. I'm seeking an entry level coding position so that I can gain valuable experience in the coding field.  I'm a member of the Milwaukee chapter of the AAPC.  I received training in Human Anatomy, Medical Terminology, Medical Billing, ICD-9 CM and CPT 4 coding. I'm a quick learner with ability to work unsupervised or as part of a team. I'm very organized and able to multi-task.  Please email me at eumeseaka@yahoo.com if you have any questions for me.


----------

